# Frocio..finocchio ... e tu sei un vecchio di merda ...



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

Insomma,è dai ieri che i mass media mi stanno letteralmente deturpando i coglioni,moralizzatori dell'ultima ora,saccenti,sportivi,politici,l'italia si è fermata,paralizzata,per cosa?perchè al termine di una partita di COPPA ITALIA,arbitrata in maniera "particolare"MA COME SPESSO ACCADE IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA.....,l'allenatore del napoli,MAURIZIO SARRI SI è PERMESSO IN UN MOMENTO DI RABBIA di dare del finocchio, frocio, all'allenatore dell inter MANCINI che ha risposto VECCHIO DI MERDA......!
Non Contento MANCINI VA IN TUTTE LE TELEVISIONI A PIAGNUCOLARE ESCLAMANDO:SARRI NON DEVE PIù ALLENARE MI HA DETTO FINOCCHIO....GNè GNE GNè....Non contento del fatto che il Sign Sarri era andato a scusarsi senza successo perchè questa educanda del Sign Mancini non ha neanche accettato le scuse....troppo grave,doveva per forza andare in tv a dire...cose...la nazione doveva sapere....:rotfl::rotfl:
Sarri HA SBAGLIATO,NON C'è DUBBIO.MA chi ha giocato a calcio...nei campetti di periferia....chi ha assiste alle pertite a bordo campo...sa bene che succede ogni cosa,ogni insulto,ABBIAM VINTO UN CAZZO DI MONDIALE PERCHè MATERAZZI HA DETTO A ZIDANE:iERI NOTTE HO ROTTO IL CULO A TUA SORELLA.....
Abbiamo un ct della nazionale INDAGATO E CONDANNATO....ma adesso SARRI è IL NUOVO PACCIANI DELLA NAZIONE ITALIANA....
E tutto per cosa?perchè un ex giocatore MEDIOCRE,raccomandato fino all'osso,chiusa l'attività agonistica mediocre si è ritrovato sulla panchina della fiorentina senza neanche il patentino di allenatore....cose che possono succedere solo in questo PAESE DI MERDA....
Mentre l'altro SARRI....si è fatto anni di gavetta....nei campetti di provincia....si è fatto il culo....e questo a mancini proprio non va giù,non va giù vedere che un allenatore VERO possa essere davanti alla sua inter miliardaria...e allora ecco che  SI è PRESO LA SUA RIVINCITA... andare in tv a fare quello che ha fatto....
Ovvio che ci son codici non scritti...adesso le tifoserie...daranno del fioncchio tutte le domeniche A MANCINI...perchè bisognerebbe insegnare a certi buffoni che certe cose iniziano e finsicono in campo...fra persone adulte..correre e sputtanare un collega in tv...non è certo un comportamento da UOMINI....
Avevo simpatia per l'inter...non ne avrò più.
Spendo una parola per quell'altro buffone di DE LAURENTIS....PRESIDENTE DEL NAPOLI,un demente che invece di difendere il suo allenatore....se ne sta in silenzio,lui che è stato denunciato dalla polaria di napoli perchè PRETENDEVA CHE UN AGENTE DI POLIZIA PORTASSE LE SUE VALIGIE DALL'AEREO PRIVATO ALLA MACCHINA,aggredendolo e insultandolo.Bravo solo ad apparire in tv con la sua faccia di cazzo quando il napoli vince...e a promozionare l'ennessimo CINEPANETTONE DI MERDA CON LE SOLITE CHIAPPE DI DE SICA IN PRIMO PIANO...CHE PENA.
Questo ci meritiamo....e la gogna mediatica continua....


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

Spero davvero che Sarri non sia squalificato, perchè non avrebbe senso alterare il campionato a favore dei maledetti gobbi per una storia del genere. Una bella multa e chiuderla così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2016)

Finocchio tutte le domeniche a Mancini! 
Spettacolo


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Spero davvero che Sarri non sia squalificato, perchè non avrebbe senso alterare il campionato a favore dei maledetti gobbi per una storia del genere. Una bella multa e chiuderla così.


Sarri ha SBAGLIATO E DEVE PAGARE.Adesso voglio vedere le tifoserie coem si regoleranno con questo mediocre di mancini...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Tu*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finocchio tutte le domeniche a Mancini!
> Spettacolo


Tu sai....e sai bene cosa succede sui campi di calcio VERI....:rotfl:MANCINI SI è FATTO I CAZZI SUOI....


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*E*

Adesso anche l'arcigay chiede punizioni esemplari per SARRI...mentre a napoli vendono i MANCINI...a 1.5 al kilo....e per mancini intendono finocchi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarri ha SBAGLIATO E DEVE PAGARE.Adesso voglio vedere le tifoserie coem si regoleranno con questo mediocre di mancini...


con una multa salata, la squalifica sarebbe sbagliata. Falsare il campionato per un insulto sarebbe l'ennesimo scudetto regalato ai soliti noti.


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso anche l'arcigay chiede punizioni esemplari per SARRI...*mentre a napoli vendono i MANCINI...a 1.5 al kilo...*.e per mancini intendono finocchi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> con una multa salata, la squalifica sarebbe sbagliata. Falsare il campionato per un insulto sarebbe l'ennesimo scudetto regalato ai soliti noti.


Sarri sarà squalificato per due giornate in coppa italia....!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso anche l'arcigay chiede punizioni esemplari per SARRI...mentre a napoli vendono i MANCINI...a 1.5 al kilo....e per mancini intendono finocchi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao carissimo...il problema e'che Sarri e il Napoli danno fastidio.il primo perche'e'anticonformista,il secondo perche'potrebbe vincere lo scudetto.Mancini e'ridicolo,riesce ad essere quarto con questa Inter,che spero arrivi decima.Poi io l'ambiente calcio lo conosco bene......e lui,Mancini,e'malvisto da tutti,chissa'perche'????????


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao carissimo...il problema e'che Sarri e il Napoli danno fastidio.il primo perche'e'anticonformista,il secondo perche'potrebbe vincere lo scudetto.Mancini e'ridicolo,riesce ad essere quarto con questa Inter,che spero arrivi decima.Poi io l'ambiente calcio lo conosco bene......e lui,Mancini,e'malvisto da tutti,chissa'perche'????????


Ciao.Resta che sarri ha sbagliato.Ma Mancini ha fatto pure pure peggio....


----------



## brenin (21 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao.Resta che sarri ha sbagliato.Ma Mancini ha fatto pure pure peggio....


Ma  uno ( Robertino) che annuncia sui social il desiderio di divorziare dalla moglie ( 25 anni di matrimonio e tre figli ) prima ancora di comunicarlo alla diretta interessata vi sembra normale ? e poi l'epilogo.... 40.000 euro al mese di alimenti..... è malato,non sto scherzando,ha seri problemi a distinguere il reale dal "virtuale" ..... quello che accade in campo lì deve restare.... e poi Oscuro,quante mamme sono state "offese" nel corso di una partita senza che se ne facesse un patetico teatrino ???


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ma  uno ( Robertino) che annuncia sui social il desiderio di divorziare dalla moglie ( 25 anni di matrimonio e tre figli ) prima ancora di comunicarlo alla diretta interessata vi sembra normale ? e poi l'epilogo.... 40.000 euro al mese di alimenti..... è malato,non sto scherzando,ha seri problemi a distinguere il reale dal "virtuale" ..... quello che accade in campo lì deve restare.... e poi Oscuro,quante mamme sono state "offese" nel corso di una partita senza che se ne facesse un patetico teatrino ???


Sarri ha comunque sbagliato. Poi tutto il casino mediatico è ridicolo.


----------



## brenin (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sarri ha comunque sbagliato. Poi tutto il casino mediatico è ridicolo.


Concordo pienamente.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Ecco*



brenin ha detto:


> Ma  uno ( Robertino) che annuncia sui social il desiderio di divorziare dalla moglie ( 25 anni di matrimonio e tre figli ) prima ancora di comunicarlo alla diretta interessata vi sembra normale ? e poi l'epilogo.... 40.000 euro al mese di alimenti..... è malato,non sto scherzando,ha seri problemi a distinguere il reale dal "virtuale" ..... quello che accade in campo lì deve restare.... e poi Oscuro,quante mamme sono state "offese" nel corso di una partita senza che se ne facesse un patetico teatrino ???


Hai centrato il punto.Ma durante una partita leggete i labbiali dei calciatori?le bestemmie,i culi rotti,mamme,sorelle,le mogli....io ho seguito parecchie partite a bordo campo....non avete idea....poi per un frocio finocchio sto casino?MA CI RENDIAMO CONTO?
Un frocio finocchio?E il vecchio di merda di mancini no?
E il partito PENSIONATI CHE CAZZO FA?STA ZITTO?ma esiste ancora poi?allora mancini ha discriminato i vecchi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:insomma TUTTI VOGLIONO LA SQUALIFICA DI SARRI.....a me sembra una comica....


----------



## Trinità (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Spero davvero che Sarri non sia squalificato, perchè non avrebbe senso alterare il campionato a favore dei maledetti gobbi per una storia del genere. Una bella multa e chiuderla così.


Vaffanculo!


----------



## Trinità (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> con una multa salata, la squalifica sarebbe sbagliata. Falsare il campionato per un insulto sarebbe l'ennesimo scudetto regalato ai soliti noti.


Vaffanculo!


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Vaffanculo!


piacere, Ale.


----------



## Trinità (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> piacere, Ale.



:bacio:


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri si prenderà 2-3 turni di squalifica.   oltre sarebbe da delirio.

l'infamia del Mancio (chè però Oscuro non mi puoi definire un mediocre come calciatore, dai....) è doppia, sia perchè non ha rispettato la legge non scritta che le cose di campo si regolano in campo e non fuori

sia perchè sapeva benissimo che in regime di PC, l'accusa di omofobia oggigiorno è pari alla scomunica papale durante il MedioEvo.      quindi sa benissimo che ora Sarri verrà crocefisso fino a pubblico atto di costrizione con tanto di autoflagellazione in piazza del Plebiscito.



detto questo, il fotomontaggio di Mancini con la testa a finocchio sta girando da ieri ovunque.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> Sarri si prenderà 2-3 turni di squalifica.   oltre sarebbe da delirio.
> 
> l'infamia del Mancio (chè però Oscuro non mi puoi definire un mediocre come calciatore, dai....) è doppia, sia perchè non ha rispettato la legge non scritta che le cose di campo si regolano in campo e non fuori
> 
> ...


Si non era mediocre come calciatore....ma neanche totti o baggio....!
Mancini lo ha fatto a bella posta....per destabilizzare il napoli....


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si non era mediocre come calciatore....ma neanche totti o baggio....!
> Mancini lo ha fatto a bella posta....per destabilizzare il napoli....


diciamo che da calciatore faceva quello che ora da allenatore critica.


Che ci sia un gioco di guerra psicologica per vedere di destabilizzare la squadra in questo momento più forte del campionato lo posso accettare.

il mezzo usato parvemi squallido e controproducente per i motivi che hai esposto anche tu.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che da calciatore faceva quello che ora da allenatore critica.
> 
> 
> Che ci sia un gioco di guerra psicologica per vedere di destabilizzare la squadra in questo momento più forte del campionato lo posso accettare.
> ...


E sarri....ci è cascato.....!Io sono AVVELENATO CON QUEL BUFFONE DI DE LAURENTIS....davvero.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri è recidivo: conferenza stampa... Quindi comunicazione urbi et orbi.. Quando era allenatore dell Empoli critico ' l' operato dell'arbitro tirando in mezzo i froci (testualmenre). Ora mi auguro che si proceda solo con una multa ma ocio che se mi sdoganate il sarri cinghiale mi dovete poi sdoganare tavecchio,  se non altro per coerenza


----------



## banshee (21 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sarri....ci è cascato.....!Io sono AVVELENATO CON QUEL BUFFONE DI DE LAURENTIS....davvero.


comunque me so tajata pure perchè Sarri in conferenza stampa per giustificarsi ha detto "gli avrei potuto dire qualunque cosa, pure democristiano!!" e lì se so offesi i politici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: hanno mandato i giornalisti del TG2 a intervistare i politici "lei si sente offeso?"

mi fa ridere perchè Sarri per "giustificarsi" ha creato un altro casino... e poi perchè i TG non vedono l'ora di inzuppare nelle questioni polemiche!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*FIamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarri è recidivo: conferenza stampa... Quindi comunicazione urbi et orbi.. Quando era allenatore dell Empoli critico ' l' operato dell'arbitro tirando in mezzo i froci (testualmenre). Ora mi auguro che si proceda solo con una multa ma ocio che se mi sdoganate il sarri cinghiale mi dovete poi sdoganare tavecchio,  se non altro per coerenza


Ma sarri è uno che allena in tuta....dai.Che pretendiamo?


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarri è recidivo: conferenza stampa... Quindi comunicazione urbi et orbi.. Quando era allenatore dell Empoli critico ' l' operato dell'arbitro tirando in mezzo i froci (testualmenre). Ora mi auguro che si proceda solo con una multa ma ocio che se mi sdoganate il sarri cinghiale mi dovete poi sdoganare tavecchio,  se non altro per coerenza


non è una questione di sdoganare.  Sarri ha raggiunto Mancini negli spogliatoi per scusarsi.     quindi Sarri diversamente da Tavecchio è consapevole di aver detto una cosa sbagliata, ma se scusarsi per una parola non basta più allora il torto non è più solo di Sarri.

quindi il caso è stato montato volutamente.


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque me so tajata pure perchè Sarri in conferenza stampa per giustificarsi ha detto *"gli avrei potuto dire qualunque cosa, pure democristiano!!"* e lì se so offesi i politici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: hanno mandato i giornalisti del TG2 a intervistare i politici "lei si sente offeso?"
> 
> mi fa ridere perchè Sarri per "giustificarsi" ha creato un altro casino... e poi perchè i TG non vedono l'ora di inzuppare nelle questioni polemiche!


ma veramente? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma veramente? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sì! ieri al TG2.. mezzo servizio/inchiesta: QUANDO IL CALCIO LA BUTTA IN POLITICA E DEMOCRISTIANO DIVENTA UN INSULTO!

[video]http://www.tg2.rai.it/[/video]


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarri è recidivo: conferenza stampa... Quindi comunicazione urbi et orbi..* Quando era allenatore dell Empoli critico ' l' operato dell'arbitro tirando in mezzo i froci *(testualmenre). Ora mi auguro che si proceda solo con una multa ma ocio che se mi sdoganate il sarri cinghiale mi dovete poi sdoganare tavecchio,  se non altro per coerenza


mah... di solito chi li insulta troppo non me la conta giusta


----------



## banshee (21 Gennaio 2016)

uffa non copia direttamente il link col servizio, comunque sta di lato ne "servizi delle 20.30" e si chiama così, "quando il calcio...etc"


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì! ieri al TG2.. mezzo servizio/inchiesta: QUANDO IL CALCIO LA BUTTA IN POLITICA E DEMOCRISTIANO DIVENTA UN INSULTO!
> 
> [video]http://www.tg2.rai.it/[/video]


beh ma ormai è pure fuori tempo massimo... era un insulto decenni fa


----------



## banshee (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh ma ormai è pure fuori tempo massimo... era un insulto decenni fa


ma meraviglioso, c'hanno fatto l'inchiesta! poi sono andati a riprendere Andreotti e le dichiarazione nel '95!!

io e uomo mio così: 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma meraviglioso,* c'hanno fatto l'inchiesta! poi sono andati a riprendere Andreotti e le dichiarazione nel '95!!*
> 
> io e uomo mio così:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


i giornalisti, eh... che cazzari madonna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah... di solito chi li insulta troppo non me la conta giusta


se è per quello anche la reazione di Mancini è strana


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

Non c'entra con la discussione iniziale, ma targare di omosessualità nel mondo del calcio va di moda...da noi è successo questo:

http://messaggeroveneto.gelocal.it/sport/2015/05/20/news/calciatrici-lesbiche-tavagnacco-e-brescia-niente-finale-di-coppa-1.11463917


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

http://www.violanews.com/altre-news...-giornalista-ai-tempi-di-firenze-frocio-di-m/

chissà se il Mancio se ne ricorda, di quest'episodio


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*

Come avevo previsto...due giornate in coppa italia....!
A sto giro al mancio è andata male...ci rimetterà come immagine....


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se è per quello anche la reazione di Mancini è strana


vero.


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.violanews.com/altre-news...-giornalista-ai-tempi-di-firenze-frocio-di-m/
> 
> chissà se il Mancio se ne ricorda, di quest'episodio


ah ecco... bella figura di merda.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sarri è uno che allena in tuta....dai.Che pretendiamo?


Secondo me Sarri è uscito di brocca per tot minuti. 
stava perdendo ( ed aveva scelto lui di non schierare i suoi pezzi forti ) in più era stato espulso Mertens. 
Lui stesso ha dichiarato che era nervoso ( eufemismo) per l'espulsione e quindi ? poteva ingiuriare l'arbitro. 
No, ha montato la rabbia è appena ha visto MaNcini che si rivolgeva al quarto uomo per la questione minuti di recupero ( di sua competenza) ha sbroccato.
ha pure dichiarato che non si ricordava cosa avesse detto( male) , cosa dobbiamo pensare che ha dei momenti in cui è incapace di intendere e di volere ? se deve affrontare una partita di CL e la perde che fa, picchia l'allenatore avversario? speriamo di no 
detto questo ribadisco che basta una buona multa che magari esborsera' il Napoli o lo stesso Sarri che tanto di fame non ci muore  
Mancini presumo si sia sentito preso per il culo soprattutto nel modo in cui gli sono state porte le scuse 
se ti vuoi scusare o lo fai seriamente o è meglio che tu non lo faccia
Mancini non è certo un santo ma stavolta sarri se l'e' cercata ed ha trovato pane per i suoi denti. 
La lezione gli sarà utile, spero


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è una questione di sdoganare.  Sarri ha raggiunto Mancini negli spogliatoi per scusarsi.     quindi Sarri diversamente da Tavecchio è consapevole di aver detto una cosa sbagliata, ma se scusarsi per una parola non basta più allora il torto non è più solo di Sarri.
> 
> quindi il caso è stato montato volutamente.


Sarri si è scusato, collo torto perché probabilmente gli è stato suggerito.
come faceva a scusarsi sinceramente se nemmeno ricordava cosa aveva detto, essu'


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarri si è scusato, collo torto perché probabilmente gli è stato suggerito.
> come faceva a scusarsi sinceramente se nemmeno ricordava cosa aveva detto, essu'


suggerito o no, le scuse le ha porte.  ad uno che a suo tempo ha fatto la stessa cosa,peraltro.

Sarri verrà giustamente squalificato per qualche turno, ma Mancini non faccia la vittima.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> suggerito o no, le scuse le ha porte.  ad uno che a suo tempo ha fatto la stessa cosa,peraltro.
> 
> Sarri verrà giustamente squalificato per qualche turno, ma Mancini non faccia la vittima.


Ma più che far la vittima, ha cazziato sarri mi sa


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma più che far la vittima, ha cazziato sarri mi sa


nah.  ha tentato di creare il mostro.   solo che non ha calcolato che ste cose fatte ad un napoletano, di solito ti si ritorcono contro.

anche perchè a sto punto mi aspetto che si inalberi al prossimo coro della Nord sui terroni, se è una persona coerente.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2016)

2 giornate a Sarri e 5000 euro di multa a Mancini


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

parvemi equilibrata la decisione


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> 2 giornate a Sarri e 5000 euro di multa a Mancini


Mi sembra giusto


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.  ha tentato di creare il mostro.   solo che non ha calcolato che ste cose fatte ad un napoletano, di solito ti si ritorcono contro.
> 
> anche perchè a sto punto mi aspetto che si inalberi al prossimo coro della Nord sui terroni, se è una persona coerente.


Perple porco zio, non mi far incazzare 
 sarri non è un mostro è un coglione cosa diversa 
che uno che schiera metà squadra è però se perde gli piglia male e poi non se la prende con l'arbitro se ha qualcosa da recriminare ma con chi non c'entra  è un coglione, punto, stabilito questo siamo a posto 
speriamo si svegli


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perple porco zio, non mi far incazzare
> sarri non è un mostro è un coglione cosa diversa
> che uno che schiera metà squadra è però se perde gli piglia male e poi non se la prende con l'arbitro se ha qualcosa da recriminare ma con chi non c'entra  è un coglione, punto, stabilito questo siamo a posto
> speriamo si svegli


Secondo me la questione non è questa.
Sarri ha sbagliato,è fuori di dubbio,a me ha dato fastidio che mancini non gli abbia risposto per le rime e sia finita li.
Andare in televisione a piagnucolare non lo trovo da uomini.
Poi fiamma credimi in campo se ne dicono di cose....e ti assicuro che a bordo campo nei campi di serie a ne succedono di cose....altro che finocchio....si minacciano di morte,di spaccarsi gambe,ti aspetto fuori....sono all'ordine del giorno.
Mancini non è un coglione...ha solo provato a destabilizzare un'ambiente e una squadra che gli è davanti.....!Secondo me il tutto gli si ritorcerà contro...tanto casino per nulla.
E ti dico di più:Sarri ha schierato le riserve giustamente...più importante arrivare fra i primi tre...che vincere la coppa italia....sopratutto a livello economico.
Quando andrà via mancini continuerà a starmi simpatica l'inter....Ci son dei codici non scritti....mancini mi ha deluso...non mi è mai piaciuto come calciatore,ancor meno come allenatore,non per altro...è che sono per quelli che le cose se le guadagnano....non per quelli che si ritrovano ad allenare senza patentino....Porco zio.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me la questione non è questa.
> Sarri ha sbagliato,è fuori di dubbio,a me ha dato fastidio che mancini non gli abbia risposto per le rime e sia finita li.
> Andare in televisione a piagnucolare non lo trovo da uomini.
> Poi fiamma credimi in campo se ne dicono di cose....e ti assicuro che a bordo campo nei campi di serie a ne succedono di cose....altro che finocchio....si minacciano di morte,di spaccarsi gambe,ti aspetto fuori....sono all'ordine del giorno.
> ...


Va beh alla fine si è beccato due giornate, io lo avrei multato invece


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va beh alla fine si è beccato due giornate, io lo avrei multato invece


In coppa italia.Io vi auguro di vincerla.:up:Comunque quando ti incazzi....sei molto meglio...porco zio...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me la questione non è questa.
> Sarri ha sbagliato,è fuori di dubbio,a me ha dato fastidio che mancini non gli abbia risposto per le rime e sia finita li.
> Andare in televisione a piagnucolare non lo trovo da uomini.
> Poi fiamma credimi in campo se ne dicono di cose....e ti assicuro che a bordo campo nei campi di serie a ne succedono di cose....altro che finocchio....si minacciano di morte,di spaccarsi gambe,ti aspetto fuori....sono all'ordine del giorno.
> ...


Ma probabilmente vincete lo scudetto, non vedo grossi problemi. 
Credo comunque volesse vincere, se no non capisco manco perché si fosse innervosito così tanto


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente vincete lo scudetto, non vedo grossi problemi.
> Credo comunque volesse vincere, se no non capisco manco perché si fosse innervosito così tanto


Con questa juve?


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Ma probabilmente vincete lo scudetto, non vedo grossi problemi. *
> Credo comunque volesse vincere, se no non capisco manco perché si fosse innervosito così tanto


 dillo ai gobbi :unhappy:
Allegri è un ottimo allenatore, l'avevo capito già quando era a Cagliari, vedendo come faceva giocare la squadra. L'anno scorso ha fatto una stagione incredibile. Ha saputo variare lo schema fisso di Conte, portando la squadra a un pelo dal triplete.
Sarà dura, altrochè.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2016)

Almeno la coppa Italia ce la lasciate?


----------



## brenin (22 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> dillo ai gobbi :unhappy:
> *Allegri è un ottimo allenatore*, l'avevo capito già quando era a Cagliari, vedendo come faceva giocare la squadra. L'anno scorso ha fatto una stagione incredibile. Ha saputo variare lo schema fisso di Conte, portando la squadra a un pelo dal triplete.
> Sarà dura, altrochè.


Verissimo se riferito al ns. campionato,in champions non lo vedo così .....


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Allora*

Sono un accanito scommettitore...se vogliamo uno studioso...campionati esteri e minori,sud americani e asiatici...mi hanno offerto anche una collaborazione in sala scommesse....:rotfl:ecco:a me juve-roma....stuzzica molto per motivi di casistica.....


----------



## banshee (22 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono un accanito scommettitore...se vogliamo uno studioso...campionati esteri e minori,sud americani e asiatici...mi hanno offerto anche una collaborazione in sala scommesse....:rotfl:ecco:a me juve-roma....stuzzica molto per motivi di casistica.....


confermo per esperienza personale, il mago conosce anche partite e campionati sconosciuti ai gestori delle sale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brenin (22 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono un accanito scommettitore...se vogliamo uno studioso...campionati esteri e minori,sud americani e asiatici...mi hanno offerto anche una collaborazione in sala scommesse....:rotfl:ecco:a me juve-roma....stuzzica molto per motivi di casistica.....


Non voletemene,ma purtroppo vedo male la Lupa..... tutto sta ai giocatori,l'allenatore adesso c'è ( finalmente) !


----------



## banshee (22 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non voletemene,ma purtroppo vedo male la Lupa..... tutto sta ai giocatori,l'allenatore adesso c'è ( finalmente) !


quoto e sottoscrivo.

stenderei anche un velo pietoserrimo sull'accoglienza a Spalletti, perchè io ero abbonata all'epoca della "banda Spalletti" e mi ricordo benissimo cosa è stato detto e fatto contro di lui. Ora è il salvatore della patria.

siamo una tifoserie veramente demmè. e io posso dirlo..


----------



## banshee (22 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Almeno la coppa Italia ce la lasciate?



io spero Coppa Italia al Milan (per ammmmore) e campionato al Napoli.... tiferò così.


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> confermo per esperienza personale, il mago conosce anche partite e campionati sconosciuti ai gestori delle sale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non sembra ma ho una mente...Particolare...:rotfl:Scommetto sul campionato egiziano,tunisino,asiatici.,insomma....Purtroppo ho dovuto declinare l'offerta di lavoro in sala scommesse...non era l'ambiente giusto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sembra ma ho una mente...Particolare...:rotfl:Scommetto sul campionato egiziano,tunisino,asiatici.,insomma....Purtroppo ho dovuto declinare l'offerta di lavoro in sala scommesse...non era l'ambiente giusto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mali Uganda è stata mitica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Non voletemene,ma purtroppo vedo male la Lupa..... tutto sta ai giocatori,l'allenatore adesso c'è ( finalmente) !


Ovvio ma ne facevo una questione di casistica....


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> Mali Uganda è stata mitica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oggi è buona tunisia nigeria.....:up:


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2016)

Se torna fuori il mago io vi giuro che faccio un bordello assurdo!
E' il giorno giusto per fare casino, che il mago stia lontano, che non attenti mai più alle mie finanze!


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Se torna fuori il mago io vi giuro che faccio un bordello assurdo!
> E' il giorno giusto per fare casino, che il mago stia lontano, che non attenti mai più alle mie finanze!


Ti ricordo che er mago veniva da due vincite consecutive....e quella volta sul 7 partite ne ha prese 6....ar mago dovresti fargli un bel pompino...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se torna fuori il mago io vi giuro che faccio un bordello assurdo!
> E' il giorno giusto per fare casino, che il mago stia lontano, che non attenti mai più alle mie finanze!


ma perchè!! ma è stata solo sfortuna!! credimi! 

 io lo adoro il mago.....


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che er mago veniva da due vincite consecutive....e quella volta sul 7 partite ne ha prese 6....ar mago dovresti fargli un bel pompino...:rotfl:


Sospetto che ar mago i pompini non piacciano.
Sicchè vuol dire che tu vuoi costringermi a una pratica che lo metterebbe di malumore solo ed esclusivamente per farmi inchiappettare...ma non come vorrebbe lui, solo per farmi spillare altro dAnaro!!
Son mica scema io!


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma perchè!! ma è stata solo sfortuna!! credimi!
> 
> io lo adoro il mago.....


Er mago adesso è in colombia....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sospetto che ar mago i pompini non piacciano.
> Sicchè vuol dire che tu vuoi costringermi a una pratica che lo metterebbe di malumore solo ed esclusivamente per farmi inchiappettare...ma non come vorrebbe lui, solo per farmi spillare altro dAnaro!!
> Son mica scema io!


Rifiutare un inculata con il mago....ci son donne che fanno la fila,che gli fanno telefonate anonime,che attentano al suo pisello,e tu cosa fai?roba d anon credere...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er mago adesso è in colombia....:rotfl:


er mago non mi vuole più... digli che lo penso e che mi manca assai!


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rifiutare un inculata con il mago....ci son donne che fanno la fila,che gli fanno telefonate anonime,che attentano al suo pisello,e tu cosa fai?roba d anon credere...:rotfl::rotfl:


Io non son mica donna...


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> er mago non mi vuole più... digli che lo penso e che mi manca assai!


Mi ci sento stasera,gira la colombia con due camper,una graziella,e adora pisciare sui maggioloni....


----------



## banshee (22 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ci sento stasera,gira la colombia con due camper,una graziella,e adora pisciare sui maggioloni....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è sempre er mejo er mago!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Ban*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è sempre er mejo er mago!!


Ma dai...che coglioni i camper,a me fanno ammosciare ogni cosa,e poi sta fissa di girare con la bici senza sella.....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io non son mica donna...


Embe?er mago davanti ad un culo non si formalizza....


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono un accanito scommettitore...se vogliamo uno studioso...campionati esteri e minori,sud americani e asiatici...mi hanno offerto anche una collaborazione in sala scommesse....:rotfl:ecco:a me juve-roma....stuzzica molto per motivi di casistica.....


chi vince la Meistriliiga e la Premier Liqasi quest'anno?


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo se riferito al ns. campionato,in champions non lo vedo così .....


beh insomma... è vero che ha avuto fortuna nel sorteggio ma arrivare in finale eliminando il Real (e rischiare pure di vincerla se sull'1-1 fischiavano un rigore che in Europa generalmente si da) non mi pare male.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2016)

I have a dream: che un giorno si possa giocare a calcio senza insulti.
Mi piacerebbe tanto anche che nessuno utilizzasse insulti sessuali.
Mi lascia sempre perplessa che si usino pratiche e preferenze sessuali per indicare situazioni negative, dispregiative o umilianti e poi si affermi la bellezza di tali pratiche.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2016)

Se Sarri chiede scusa è perché essere omosessuali è considerato negativo, così come essere di colore.
A Mancini nessuno chiede di scusarsi perché essere vecchi non è considerato negativo.
Se qualcuno lo chiedesse sarebbe per quello.
Quanto sarebbe bello se ognuno di noi ci riflettesse un po'.


----------

